# New Microskiff Decals!!!



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

How much and when can I get one?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Dirty Dixie Customz & Decalz
Contact: Justin G.
5417 Rain Frog Ln.
Plant City, Fl 33567
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Those are the sickest decals.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i hope your sig picture is a joke, because that is HILAROUS!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> i hope your sig picture is a joke, because that is HILAROUS!


 *?*[smiley=1-mmm.gif]*?*


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > i hope your sig picture is a joke, because that is HILAROUS!
> 
> 
> *?*[smiley=1-mmm.gif]*?*


 i think chasing tail was cracking on the size of the sheep


----------

